# Zoneminder 1.3



## dougy (Jan 7, 2017)

I notice Zoneminder 1.3 is in the ports list but I haven't been able to locate any multimedia forum posts about Zoneminder 1.3 although there are a few posts in the same area about earlier versions of Zoneminder.  Presumably if there were any they should be in the same forum area as the port. If not, would someone conversant with Zoneminder point me in the right direction. For what its worth, I did try unsuccessfully to get Zoneminder working with various linuxen but linux and moi have never been particularly compatible. Hopefully the lack of posts about FreeBSD and Zoneminder 1.3 means they work well together and there has been no need for questions. I don't have immediate issues .. I'm just about to do a port install and wanted to be aware of any gotchas I might encounter.


----------

